
The South Park Commons Fills a Hole in the Tech Landscape - transitorykris
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/02/business/tech-scene-south-park-commons-san-francisco.html
======
awinter-py
Okay, I clicked on this expecting it to be about using the south park
disclaimer as an open source license. ('all celebrity voices impersonated
poorly -- and due to its content should not be viewed by anybody').

